# صلاة خادم- صلاة نفس- صلاة من العروس إلي عريسها



## مينا إيليا (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]صلاة خادم- صلاة نفس- صلاة من العروس إلي عريسها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي أين ترعي. أين تربض عند الظهيرة.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يا حمامتي في محاجئ الصخر، في ستر المعاقل اريني وجهك واسمعيني صوتك لأن صوتك لطيف ووجهك جميل.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أنت تقول عني أن وجهي جميل؟ أهذا الوجه الذي أخجل من أن أظهر به أمامك.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أنت تقول أن صوتي جميل ذلك الصوت الذي طالما سمعته يحزنك ويجرحك.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]من أنا حتي تدعوني لأسمعك صوتي ولأظهر بوجهي أمامك، يا رب.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أنا أخجل من أخرج من محاجيء الصخر وستر المعاقل لأقف أمامك.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أشعر أني لا أستطيع أن أخرج من مخبأي. نور لاهوتك سيحرقني، أني مرتعبة .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"أريني وجهك واسمعيني صوتك"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ها انت تدعوني  ثانية، هل هذه الدعوة لي أنا، لقد اختلط علي الأمر ورأسي ملئ بالشكوك، أني في اضطراب عظيم أحس كما لو كانت محاجئ الصخر هي التي ستحميني من هذا الأضطراب. أشعر أن الحياة الروحية مليئة بالاضطرابات. أني تائهة.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"أريني وجهك وأسمعيني صوتك لأن صوتك لطيف ووجهك جميل"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هل تستطيع يا رب أن تحتمل وجهي وصوتي المشوهين بالخطية؟ ما هذا؟! إنهما يعجبانك إذاً فهما ولا شك في ذلك جميلان لأنهما ملكك ولكن أنا التي دنستها .. وأنت تريد أن تستخرجهما إليك ثانية. اذن فلأخرج من اضطرابي العظيم ولأتجاهله وآتي إليك. وعلي كلمتك ألقي الشبكة.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]سأصلي إليك:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"يا أبانا ... يا ابانا: أنت أبي، ما ألذ هذه الكلمة: أنا أحبك اشتقت إليك، أين كنت، كيف تركتك وذهبت لهذا الاضطراب العظيم الأعمى.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يا أبي و يا اب كل هذه الخليقة يا أبانا. هل أنا ما زلت أبنك .. وبالرغم من كل أعمالي .. ألم تتخل عني .. ألم تتبرأ مني، بالطبع لا، لقد أعماني اضطرابي ولم استطع أن أراك وأنت بجانبي تشفق علي من عماي، وأنا لم أرد أن أتي إليك لتشفيني، ما أسقم قلبي، طهره يا رب بحبك، ضمني إليك.[/FONT]*​


----------

